# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle > سوال: Oracle Application server

## saba.saba

یک تو ضیح کلی در مورد application server  میخوام این که application server چیست و مور استفاده آن چیست؟

----------


## aidin300

لینک های زیر رو ببین
يک سوال سرنوشت ساز، مقايسه J2EE و دات نت!
Application server

----------


## khatereh1

oracle  دارای یک سری server object  می باشد که برای راحتی استفاده از اینها از *Application server ها استفاده می کنند
مثلا اگر شما بخواهید ببینید که در حال حاضر چه کاربرانی به بانک متصل هستند و در حال انجام چه کاری می باشند و یا import - export باید از* *Application server ها استفاده کنید
موفق باشید 
mn_mn_3@yahoo.com
*

----------


## sima1363

> oracle  دارای یک سری server object  می باشد که برای راحتی استفاده از اینها از *Application server ها استفاده می کنند
> مثلا اگر شما بخواهید ببینید که در حال حاضر چه کاربرانی به بانک متصل هستند و در حال انجام چه کاری می باشند و یا import - export باید از* *Application server ها استفاده کنید
> موفق باشید 
> mn_mn_3@yahoo.com
> *



سلام
جالب بود
ولی یه سوال در مورد این نوع بانک ها داشتم. امکانش هست جواب بدید؟

----------


## ashkan209

> سلام
> جالب بود
> ولی یه سوال در مورد این نوع بانک ها داشتم. امکانش هست جواب بدید؟


سوالتون کجا نوشتین ؟

----------


## m.shafiee

data base server چیه؟

----------


## m.shafiee

database server چیست?

----------


## SYSMAN

Application Server: یکسری از برنامه ها ، فرمها ، گزارشات که به صورت متمرکز توسط یک یا چند سرور جهت سرویس دهی به کاربران فراهم شده. در واقع امکان سرویس دهی به کاربران بدون نیاز به نصب برنامه بر روی کامپیوتر کاربر فراهم می شود.

توضیح تکمیلی تر:
http://www.roseindia.net/ejb/application-server.shtml

Database Server: سروری که پایگاه داده برروی آن قرار دارد و وظیفه پاسخگویی به تامین و ثبت اطلاعات را بر عهده دارد

----------


## m.shafiee

ممنون از جوابتون

----------

